# lua & vlc



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 21, 2010)

On my Vlc i could see full Hd movies just fine. Today I had an update for lua.
I made it and now I cannot anymore see full hd movies 
They play extremely slow and video and sound 
Any idea?


----------



## Sunsyril (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi, 
any error message? I would reinstall the vlc if I had this.


----------

